# Shutzhund in south Florida



## nicholas jones (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys! Just wanted some recommendations on getting involved with shutzhund. I live in south Florida currently. This is my first German shepherd also so I'm really starting from nothing. Any info on clubs or what I should do before a club would be great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

nicholas jones said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted some recommendations on getting involved with shutzhund. I live in south Florida currently. This is my first German shepherd also so I'm really starting from nothing. Any info on clubs or what I should do before a club would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have been looking as well. I found one in Miami and one in Broward using Google. I was looking for Palm Beach. The two I found I do not know much about. The websites are not great for info.


----------



## nicholas jones (Apr 3, 2013)

That's exact same problem I'm having with their websites not being to informative. I found out that the south Florida schutzhund club trains today in Miami. I'm going to take a trip and see what it's like. Ill let you know how it goes or my thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Best way to pick is to attend their training sessions. That way you can get a good feel of the way they train and if it is something you want to do. Get the addresses and/or phone numbers from the website, call the club or trainer and ask them if they mind you dropping by without your dog to check out one of their training sessions. That way you are not just some uninvited person dropping by and it invites a better attitude from the trainer.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

nicholas jones said:


> That's exact same problem I'm having with their websites not being to informative. I found out that the south Florida schutzhund club trains today in Miami. I'm going to take a trip and see what it's like. Ill let you know how it goes or my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks


----------

